# Driver's license



## Bevdeforges

A friend of mine is relocating to Japan from France. She and her husband are British nationals, but currently have French driving licenses, as they have been living in France for a number of years. They previously had Dutch licenses (when they were living in the Netherlands) and before that, licenses issued in the UK.

Someone told them that they may be able to avoid taking the driving tests in Japan if they can show that they have been driving for a number of years without any accidents. Does anyone know how they might be able to do this and what documents they would have to produce to "prove" their good driving records?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## larabell

Bevdeforges said:


> Someone told them that they may be able to avoid taking the driving tests in Japan if they can show that they have been driving for a number of years without any accidents.


I believe that's old information. Used to be (over a decade ago) that you could just show a translated copy of your foreign drivers license, pass a simple written exam, and get a Japanese license with the same privileges. Unfortunately, these days all drivers are expected to undergo a driving test -- even if you have an existing non-Japanese license.

What you need to do is go to any office of the JAF (Japanese Auto Federation) and get them to translate your current license into Japanese. Then you go to the license bureau (I forget what it's called -- there's one in Fuchu) for the test. The "written" test in Fuchu (and maybe elsewhere) is taken by pushing buttons on a computer. It's (or, at least, was) brain-dead simple. Then you take a simple driving test. Your foreign license *does* exempt you from having to attend driving school, so that's a plus.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Thank you for that information - I'll pass it along to my friend. (Though it's not what she wanted to hear, it will save her some considerable running around before she goes!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

I think it used to be even easier. One of my friends told me that she just showed them her US license and was given a Japanese license. But that was over 16 years ago.

Getting out of the driving school is still a good deal. They used to be fairly expensive, too. I imagine they still cost a lot.


----------



## superfly

Actually not all nationalities are required to actually take the driving test. Some nationalities can have their license from their own country switched over without any tests, as I did with my Australian license here in Nagoya of March of this year.

JAF has a page in French detailing what is required to change over your license at wwwDOTjaf.or.jp/e/trans_f.htm, with the instruction for the procedure in English wwwDOTjaf.or.jp/e/switch.htm. (Sorry as this is my first post I cannot post urls yet  )
I believe there are some nationalities that do still require a driving test, however I don't have that list handy anymore, but I know for certain that the US was one of those countries when I had mine done in March. It may have something to do with what side of the road you drive on in your country.

As for me, I just needed to get a translation of my license (available at JAF offices for 4000 yen, I think), my gaijin card, and passport. You need to be able to prove that you stayed in the country that issued the license for at least 3 months after you got the license. Since I had gotten mine years ago and the original issue date was nowhere on the license, I had to get my official driving record sent from the motor registry in Australia and have that translated as well. 

I took all of these forms to the licensing bureau first thing in the morning and was done in less than 2 hours. There was no written or driving test, only an eye exam and they were very friendly and helpful. 
I can't remember the exact fees but it came to under 10,000 yen (not including the translations which you have to have done elsewhere before you go to the bureau.

I hope this helps.


----------



## velder

Thanks Superfly, your info is very helpful. I am Australian and looking to buy/lease a car next year. 

On another note, does anyone know on average, how much it costs to lease a car per month versus how much the extra costs are per month to buying a car. 

I know the benefits of the car lease (incl. maintenance etc) but not how much. Obviously this depends on the car - so say - a family car that is not brand new. We tend to like the cars that are priced about Yen 700,000 this is the base price for the car only to buy outright. I have heard though that the extra levies and such is what costs a lot with regards to buying a car. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or car lease recommendations. Btw, I live in Osaka.


----------



## synthia

The Japanese government tries to support the auto industry by charging higher registration fees for older cars, (I think it's after six years?), so that faced with higher fees, and probably wanting a new car anyway, most people will trade their car in. This makes older cars very inexpensive to buy.


----------



## velder

synthia said:


> The Japanese government tries to support the auto industry by charging higher registration fees for older cars, (I think it's after six years?)


Thanks Synthia, I'll keep that in mind for the purchase. I have since found online what you said but not the criteria. Does anyone know where I could find the schedule of fees for the registration based on the age etc of the car? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## superfly

velder said:


> Thanks Synthia, I'll keep that in mind for the purchase. I have since found online what you said but not the criteria. Does anyone know where I could find the schedule of fees for the registration based on the age etc of the car?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Depending on the size of the car it's around 80,000 yen every 2 years, plus whatever it costs to bring it up to inspection level, for example oil change, brake pads, a new tire etc. 
The base price for smaller cars are less, (around 30,000 or 40,000 I think) and I don't know if really big cars cost more or not.

Last year I put my 14 year old Nissan Rasheen through shaken (that's the name of the registration) and it cost me 200,000 yen! I think I was ripped off but I had left renewing the shaken until the last day so I didn't have much of a choice, and the first place I took it to wouldn't do it as they claimed it wouldn't pass shaken.


----------



## velder

Thanks Superfly


----------

